# Indoor or Outdoor???



## BSki8950 (Mar 26, 2007)

I was just wondering if growing outdoors effects the potency of the strain ?? would it be less potent then the same strain grown indoors??? or does it not even matter???


----------



## M_J_G (Mar 26, 2007)

i dont know but i think it dont matter but i would grow my **** outside


----------



## M_J_G (Mar 26, 2007)

depends on how you treat the plant and how you take care of it


----------



## dursky (Mar 26, 2007)

I have grown outside for 20 years and if done right the outdoor pot will be stronger


----------



## flipmode (Apr 2, 2007)

indoor usually less dectectab le


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 2, 2007)

yea that is true


----------

